# My MV's, do not Copy!



## Naiwen (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## PGen98 (Dec 10, 2021)

That's an impressive music video!  I don't speak any of the Chinese dialects, nor can I read them, but it is a very nice song!  Sounds and looks very nationalistic in nature, but the scenery is beautiful, the singing is beautiful, the women are beautiful and their clothing is beautiful.  Very, very nice!


----------



## Naiwen (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Jay (Dec 19, 2021)

Love the soft music in your video's, so relaxing.
How i wish i was on that beach now.


----------



## Naiwen (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 1, 2022)

**


----------



## Naiwen (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## tdbnz (Jan 19, 2022)

Great videos @Naiwen  did you record these your self or did you just get them from online and put to your YouTube channel ?


----------



## Naiwen (Jan 19, 2022)

tdbnz said:


> Great videos @Naiwen  did you record these your self or did you just get them from online and put to your YouTube channel ?


I have done these myself when I've been homeless on the streets of Montreal, Quebec, Canada.


----------



## tdbnz (Jan 19, 2022)

Naiwen said:


> I have done these myself when I've been homeless on the streets of Montreal, Quebec, Canada.



Awesome as


----------



## Naiwen (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## lavalamp (Jan 24, 2022)

Lovely videos and music! Thanks for sharing @Naiwen


----------



## Naiwen (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## MamaFrankie (Jan 25, 2022)

Why would I want to copy these? I have no interest in them. Swedish rock is the way to go. Ledin and Stromstedt forever!


----------



## Naiwen (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## dfarmer2001 (Jan 30, 2022)

These are amazing! I don't understand Chinese, but I eat Chinese food all the time if that helps  . I can definitely tell that you place a lot of time and effort into your work, it's definitely paying off. Great job! Keep up the amazing work.


----------



## Naiwen (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jun 2, 2022)

[youtube]t68Y074nNdk[/youtube]


----------



## Naiwen (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Naiwen (Jun 17, 2022)




----------

